# Why won't mountain lion find my 5D3?



## Totti (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Is it a known issue where mountain lion refuses to mount 5D3's? I plug it in, aperture does it's thing, but finder refuses to locate anything and hence if I want to remove all, or certain images, i'm left to do it on the camera.. 

Little tedious.. Is this just me? I installed the canon software, but EOS utility won't run anyway..


----------



## gjones5252 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to know this as well. Also in Lightroom my 5d3 takes forever or never to load the image previews so I don't know what I am importing


----------



## shutterwideshut (Feb 24, 2013)

Totti said:


> Is it a known issue where mountain lion refuses to mount 5D3's? I plug it in, aperture does it's thing, but finder refuses to locate anything and hence if I want to remove all, or certain images, i'm left to do it on the camera..
> 
> Little tedious.. Is this just me? I installed the canon software, but EOS utility won't run anyway..



I don't have any issue with my 5D3, Aperture and my 15" MacBook Pro at all. I'm running on OSX 10.8.2. I'm not sure with your issue with the EOS utility but for Canon's DPP software, you need to update to DPP version 3.12.52.1 in order for the software to recognize the 5D3.



gjones5252 said:


> I would like to know this as well. Also in Lightroom my 5d3 takes forever or never to load the image previews so I don't know what I am importing



What is your LR version, by the way? I do importing and PP stuff via LR and I didn't have any issue at all. I'm running on OSX 10.8.2 and LR version 4.3.


----------



## jrh (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you tried different interface cables between your camera and computer? The cables have always been the trouble spot for me when my camera and mac wont connect as described. The cables are very cheap and the connectors can be compromised easily - especially if you have young children around who like to put things in their mouth.


----------



## Totti (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't be cables thing.. Because the camera is 3 days old (I know, could have a cord that is DOA), but aperture/lightroom/photo import detect and can import my photos.. 

Does it show up in finder for you guys?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2013)

Totti said:


> Can't be cables thing.. Because the camera is 3 days old (I know, could have a cord that is DOA), but aperture/lightroom/photo import detect and can import my photos..
> 
> Does it show up in finder for you guys?


First, update your Canon software to the latest version. The software on the CD that come with the camera are not updated, so they are multiple versions out of date. I think you will find that using the latest software fixes your issue.


----------



## gjones5252 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have lightroom 4.3 and mac 10.7.5. 
I am actually starting to believe that it is an issue with my mac. 
I had a friend trying to plug a usb drive into one of my usb ports today and it would take forever to fully load. Felt a lot like trying to get the pictures to load. I think that my usb ports are having issue because there is no wayt they should be loading that slowly. I can plug a USb device into the port and it works fine but the usb storage is Very slow...


----------

